# Working WiFi App?



## tikiman49 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey folks, recently rooted and flashed TweakStock with RHCP's kernel onto my phone, absolutely love it. Woo. I even sang a song about it in the IRC channel.

Anyway, has anyone had any consistent luck with a wifi hotspot app? I've tried them all, and can't get anything to work very well. The only one I was even able to connect to was FoxFi, and that kinda sketched me out as it almost looks like it piggybacks off of the verizon hotspot app. Fact is, I can't seem to get any wifi app to work, and desperately need one.

Everyone else in the other thread is making me jealous. When you guys start broadcasting, does it show as an ad-hoc network or no?

Regardless, success stories? Any recommendations for USB tethering if I can't get this to work?


----------



## barrino (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the same exact issue....no WiFi what so ever after the root


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

SVTP is what i use, works perfectly.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

FoxFi does indeed piggyback off carriers' own hotspot applications. But it uses your standard data, not tethering data. Believe me, I use it all the time, it's the real deal. It even broadcasts an infrastructure network and supports WPA2 security.

This month, I used 5GB of data because of FoxFi, on a grandfathered unlimited plan. Great way to give the finger to Verizon.


----------



## crumpet (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had success with both opengarden v2.2.7 (the one with the whiteish logo, not the one with the green logo (green one uses bluetooth to connect from the pc and needs an app on the pc to work)) and also "Wifi Tether 3.2 beta2" by Harald Muller et al.

good luck!


----------

